# Hãy tự giúp bản thân có giấc ngủ ngon để tăng cường sức khỏe



## toilatoi (2/10/21)

Hãy tự giúp bản thân có giấc ngủ ngon để tăng cường sức khỏe Ngủ là một trong những hoạt động quan trọng giúp bạn giải tỏa căng thẳng và hồi phục lại năng lượng sau mỗi ngày làm việc. Hãy thử máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở đà nẵng hình dung việc mỗi buổi sáng thức dậy đúng giờ sau một giấc ngủ ngon, trong tâm trạng thoải mái, chắc chắn ngày hôm đó bạn sẽ tràn đầy năng lượng và làm mọi việc một cách tốt hơn. Vậy để có một giấc ngủ ngon chúng ta phải làm gì? Hãy cùng Ana theo giỏi những bí quyết để có được giấc ngủ ngon dưới đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thứ nhất: Tập thể dục Tập thể dục giúp giải phóng endorphin, chất này giúp cải thiện tâm trạng, giảm stress, bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp sự thất vọng và lo lắng. Thứ 2: giử phòng ngủ luôn vệ sinh Phòng ngủ là nơi bạn nghỉ ngơi vì thế phải luôn giử cho phòng ngủ luôn thông thoáng, hợp vệ sinh. Điều bạn cần làm là luôn dọn dẹp phòng ngủ gọn gàng, thường xuyên lau chùi sàn phòng ngủ với nước lau sàn nhà hữu cơ và diệt vi khuẩn với thuốc xịt khử trùng không khí giúp giấc ngủ của bạn được thoải mái hơn. Các sản phẩm làm sạch phòng này được làm từ 100% thực vật thiên nhiên nên an toàn cho sức khỏe và môi trường xung quanh bạn. Bạn có thể xem thêm chất tẩy rửa hữu cơ tương tự được làm từ 100% thiên nhiên như nước rửa chén sinh học và nhiều sản phẩm khác nữa. Thứ 3: Tiếp xúc với ánh sáng mặt trời Ánh nắng giúp điều chỉnh melatonin và chu kỳ giấc ngủ. Cố gắng tiếp xúc với ánh nắng khoảng 2 giờ mỗi ngày. Hãy mở cửa và đón ánh nắng vào nhà. Thứ 4: Hạn chế các chất kích thích Hạn chế chất kích thích như: Cà phê, nicotine, thức uống có cồn vì những chất này có thể khiến bạn trằn trọc, ngủ không sâu. Thứ 5: Hãy bận rộn Các hoạt động xã hội, gia đình và công việc khiến bạn phải hoạt động nhiều hơn. Do đó, buổi tối bạn dễ đi vào giấc ngủ và ngủ ngon hơn. Thứ 6: Cải thiện tâm trạng Tâm trạng tích cực có thể làm giảm các vấn đề không tốt gây ảnh hưởng tới giấc ngủ của bạn. Hãy tìm linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpmột người bạn có thể tâm sự với bạn, tốt nhất là nên nói chuyện trực tiếp về các vấn đề và những nỗi lo của bạn.


----------

